# Plow Pan



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Planning to seed down the field around our new home, but the plow pan is like concrete! I think I'm going to have to borrow the neighbor's zone builder, and do some ripping before I do seeding preparation. :huh: 

They have an Unverferth 4 shank zone builder, on a Ford TW25 with FWA. The shanks are spaced at 36", so I'm thinking to go twice at right angles, to get enough shatter.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I worked up a neighbors old pasture and seeded to hay. From 3-9 inches it was so hard it was like frozen ground. The disc and field cultivator just skated on top. I manged to use a small chisel plow and get below that layer and break it up. But wow did it make the tractor grunt.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I use subsoiler on 60 inch spacing and run it over lap to get 30 inch spacing. You need to know the depth of the bottom of the hard pan and jut run much below that. Can make a big difference. Water standing is good indicator of hard pan or is on my soil.


----------

